# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  How do I convince my parents to getting me a frog?

## reptophile

Could somebody give me tips for convincing my parents to get me a few frogs? If not, could you give me advice on making money?

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

To tell the truth, frogs aren't the most easy pets out there, especially as a beginners pet it's not the number 1 choice in my opinion.
Kids tend to find animals fun, untill it takes to much time or they get bored with the animal.
In that case, hopefully, the parents will take care of the animal.
If you have parents that love herpetology, there wouldn't be a problem, but in this case they need to be convinced, so probably they aren't (yet).

Best thing to do for you right now.
Is first of all read, read, read, ask questions and read some more.
You're parents will notice you're interest, try bringing that interest on to them as well.
Most people are prejudiced when it comes to frogs, they only see hopping mucous, to be exaggerating.
Once you learn more about them, you WILL learn to love them.
A world without frogs is something no-one must wan't ;-)

Keep in mind that most frogs take a good portion of you're time.
You need to buy or breed insects to feed, you need to maintain the tank, mist the tank and/or refresh the water source, some may make some or a lot of noise at night etc.
It's best you consider all parts concerning this hobby before you are going to try and convince you're parents.

If you are totally sure this is going to be THE pet for you, changes are you will be taking care of the frogs perfectly.
When everything goes well, you're parents will see this and be easier when it comes to issues related to independence, 
on the other hand..... if it is one of the childhood infatuations, next time convincing you're parents will be even tougher.

Money by the way, can be earned by working ;-)

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Lynn

This kind of response is what makes Frog Forum a great place!
Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

That is quite possibly the one of the best reponses I've ever read on here. Thank you Wes!

----------

